# **REQ** - Cro Cop Banner



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

hey there i would like a 400x200 banner or whatever size looks best. of cro crop. 3-4 pics. any color, background, font that u think looks best. I would like the banner to say In "Cro Cop" we trust. thanks a lot i will rep every person that attemps this banner.You can use the pics that i provided, or if u have any better pics feel free to use them. thanks


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

400x200 sucks and the I think that the less pictures used, the better a banner looks aswell. Other than that, I can do it.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

alrite do itwhatever size and pics looks best thanks. if anyone wants to try feel free i will rep all who try


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Hope that's alright.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

sure that works. thanks. repped. if any1 else wants to try for some rep feel free.


----------

